# Governor's CWD Task Force



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
I just wanted to post the upcoming public meetings of the Michigan CWD Task Force. There are currently three more public meetings scheduled. 

The next public meeting dates are;

July 29th 
2:00 p.m. 
MSU Pavilion 
Conference Room C & D 

August 19th 
2:00 p.m. 
MSU Pavilion 
Conference Room C & D 

September 16th 
Time and place of this meeting is yet to be determined. 


The Task Force is instucted by the governor to:
Review existing state efforts regarding prevention of CWD. 
Develop and make recommendations to implement a comprehensive and coordinated state CWD prevention plan. 
Make recommendations on the clarification of enforcement authority to prevent the spread of CWD into Michigan and, if ever detected in Michigan, to prevent the spread within the state. 
Recommend a process for the development of a widely-accessible reference database of available and current information concerning CWD. 
Identify mechanisms to promote effective communications and coordination of efforts between state, federal, provincial, and local officials regarding CWD. 
The task force will make its recommendations, including any proposed legislation, to the Governor by September 19, 2003.

This was taken from their new website:
www.michigan.gov/cwd

Jean


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Jean, You may not know the answer to this but I will ask anyway. The task force is to make a recommendation to the Governor and that may include recommended legislation. So what I would like to know, will the legislature take game decisions like population goals, baiting and supplemental feeding decisions away from the NRC? If the task force says we need 800,000 deer in Michigan, will the legislature be making that decision?

From the CWD web site:

*The task force will:

Review existing state efforts regarding prevention of CWD. 
Develop and make recommendations to implement a comprehensive and coordinated state CWD prevention plan. 
Make recommendations on the clarification of enforcement authority to prevent the spread of CWD into Michigan and, if ever detected in Michigan, to prevent the spread within the state. 
Recommend a process for the development of a widely-accessible reference database of available and current information concerning CWD. 
Identify mechanisms to promote effective communications and coordination of efforts between state, federal, provincial, and local officials regarding CWD. 

The task force will make its recommendations, including any proposed legislation, to the Governor by September 19, 2003.*


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
I haven't heard anything about the Task Force making specific recommendations yet. I'd advice you to attend the public meetings, or keep an eye on the posted minutes on their website. They are asking for public input. You should make your concern known to them.

From the minutes of the first June 2nd public meeting:

.......
(Dr. Tanner, MSU) also said the Task Force will deal with appropriate methods of preventing CWDs entry into Michigan and it will deal with actions necessary if CWD is discovered within Michigan. The Task Force will bring forth advisory statements unimpeded by the wishes of special interest groups and will bring the full force of the government of Michigan to the solutions of the problems CWD could bring to this state.

.......
Drs. Arnoldi (MDA state veterinarian) and Humphries (Wildlife Div chief) said there are eight areas they feel need further evaluation. They are: enforcement, surveillance, electronic identification for privately owned cervids, fencing standards, carcass movement, carcass disposal, wildlife feeding, and information and outreach. Dr. Tanner stated that the Task Force needs to review both agencies activities and work together to come up with revisions to those activities if needed.

See the entire first meeting's minutes at:
http://www.michigan.gov/cwd/0,1607,7-177--71176--,00.html

Jean


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Good to see that someone is being somewhat proactive on this issue however.


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
Tomorrow's CWD task force public meeting would be a great one to attend for anyone interested in CWD. Dr. Mike Miller from Colorado Fish & Game is flying in to give a talk tomorrow at the meeting.
Jean


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Jean, could you give me some directions to the MSU Pavilion? I know where Harrison Rd. runs through the campus. So directions from Harrison would be OK.


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

July 29th 
2:00 p.m. 
MSU Pavilion 
Conference Room C & D 

Directions from the website:
From US-127, take Trowbridge Road exit.
Follow Trowbridge Road east to Harrison Road (Trowbridge ends at Harrison). Turn south (right) onto Harrison Road. Follow Harrison Road south approximately 11/2 miles to it's end at Forest Road. Turn east (left) on Forest Road. Follow Forest Road approximately 3/4 mile to the entrance off College Road. Turn left. The Pavilion is on the northeast corner of Forest and College Roads. And is on Farm Lane.

And this page has a map towards the bottom.
http://www.msu.edu/~pavilion/directions.htm

I usually take Harrison, then Mt. Hope, then south on Farm Lane. If you are at the intersection of Farm Lane and Mt. Hope, you can't miss the pavilion to the south, a huge building. And when you are at the pavilion, you will be able to see the new animal diagnostic lab being built next door, to the southeast. Our lab will be moving in with MSU's lab there soon.


Thanks
Jean


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks Jean, I couldn`t find directions on the task force site. I didn`t think of the MSU site. I am going to try to get down there if I can get out of here in time.

Thanks again, Bob


----------

